# What's your religion?



## Nightmares (May 12, 2016)

Soo what's your religion / belief / idk?

I've only included major religions, so if yours isn't there, just comment ;D

Neither of my parents are religious, so neither am I, but a lot of my family are Jehovah's Witnesses o:


----------



## visibleghost (May 12, 2016)

im an atheist


----------



## Stalfos (May 12, 2016)

Atheist. I cannot believe in things that cannot be proven nor disproven.


----------



## Akira-chan (May 12, 2016)

Catholic, some nice people.


Others...

- - - Post Merge - - -

btw I can see this going down fast but I may be wrong


----------



## dizzy bone (May 12, 2016)

I'm an atheist but my Cambodian side of the family is buddhist and my Korean side of the family is non-religious but I wouldn't say atheist. My family follows the buddhist calendar and festivals but it's more of a cultural/observational thing.


----------



## Bowie (May 12, 2016)

I always thought I was an atheist, but I'm incredibly spiritual and I'm incredibly interested in Buddhist values and beliefs, so I don't really know what that makes me. I believe in an afterlife and all that, and I believe in souls. I guess I feel like everyone is on a path, and I think they should just keep going on that path, rather than stop and pretend they already know where they're headed. I think it's a journey, and it's best to just keep walking until you find yourself. I haven't found myself yet, in that sense. I'm just elemental.


----------



## Stil (May 12, 2016)

None.


----------



## Acruoxil (May 12, 2016)

Atheist. My fam is into Hinduism though


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 12, 2016)

I'm an Athiest.

I do really find the Bible and old Greek gods and stories to be really interesting. I don't know if stuff like the Qu'ran (Quran?) contains the similar sort of stuff, but I love the stuff.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 12, 2016)

I'm a Christian.


----------



## Cory (May 12, 2016)

I'm Jewish.


----------



## Hatori (May 12, 2016)

Atheist but I grew up in a Catholic family, which held through most of my childhood


----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2016)

Atheist I'd say.


----------



## seliph (May 12, 2016)

I'm agnostic



Bowie said:


> I always thought I was an atheist, but I'm incredibly spiritual and I'm incredibly interested in Buddhist values and beliefs, so I don't really know what that makes me. I believe in an afterlife and all that, and I believe in souls. I guess I feel like everyone is on a path, and I think they should just keep going on that path, rather than stop and pretend they already know where they're headed. I think it's a journey, and it's best to just keep walking until you find yourself. I haven't found myself yet, in that sense. I'm just elemental.



Buddhism isn't a religion. That goes @ OP as well.


----------



## Jacob (May 12, 2016)

Agnostic

Been raised by a christian family and go to catholic school but I wouldn't say I believe in a particular God/god(s), and even if there was I don't consider myself faithful. I don't disbelieve in the possiblity or religion tho. 
I don't think I am old enough to actually have that decision for my own yet, but I'll keep an open mind about religion as I age


----------



## Nightmares (May 12, 2016)

nvll said:


> I'm agnostic
> 
> 
> 
> Buddhism isn't a religion. That goes @ OP as well.



Oh really? I googled religions and it popped up o:
Sorry 'bout that

What's it classed as then?


----------



## himeki (May 12, 2016)

im nothing really :I im not ruling out the existence that some divine being created everything, but im also a strong believer in the big bang theory so honestly i dont know and tbh i dont care


----------



## seliph (May 12, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Oh really? I googled religions and it popped up o:
> Sorry 'bout that
> 
> What's it classed as then?



It's more of just like... a way of living? Some people call it a philosophy but it doesn't really completely fit that either


----------



## Gregriii (May 12, 2016)

nvll said:


> It's more of just like... a way of living? Some people call it a philosophy but it doesn't really completely fit that either



Isnt religion a way of living?

Like, you believe in someone that shows you how to live in the right way


----------



## GardenGnostic (May 12, 2016)

Bowie said:


> I always thought I was an atheist, but I'm incredibly spiritual and I'm incredibly interested in Buddhist values and beliefs, so I don't really know what that makes me. I believe in an afterlife and all that, and I believe in souls. I guess I feel like everyone is on a path, and I think they should just keep going on that path, rather than stop and pretend they already know where they're headed. I think it's a journey, and it's best to just keep walking until you find yourself. I haven't found myself yet, in that sense. I'm just elemental.



This is pretty much exactly how I feel. 
My husband and his family are Buddhist so I've learnt a great deal about it in the past few years. I was surprised at how well my personal views fit in with Buddhist values and ideals. However, I'm not sure if I'd actually call myself Buddhist or not.


----------



## Stil (May 12, 2016)

Gregriii said:


> Isnt religion a way of living?
> 
> Like, you believe in someone that shows you how to live in the right way



Religion is generally a set or morals to live by (a way of life), so yes you would be correct.


----------



## Miii (May 12, 2016)

Atheist. I grew up with a Christian father and Catholic mother, I went to church as a kid and attended a church daycare where we learned about the bible and god, but I never believed it lol


----------



## seliph (May 12, 2016)

Gregriii said:


> Isnt religion a way of living?
> 
> Like, you believe in someone that shows you how to live in the right way



Well first there's the issue of the belief (or lack of belief) in a diety. The Buddha isn't a god so there's a strike there.
Secondly religion revolves around a faithful bond, and Buddha said nobody should believe or follow his teachings out of faith, but rather looking at them for themselves to decide whether it's true for them or not.


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 12, 2016)

I'm Southern Baptist, but I'm not gonna lie, I've had disagreements with people in my church on things such as homosexuality and abortion.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Infinity said:


> Religion is generally a set or morals to live by (a way of life), so yes you would be correct.



Basically that combined with a belief in a god or deity, yes.


----------



## Gregriii (May 12, 2016)

nvll said:


> Well first there's the issue of the belief (or lack of belief) in a diety. The Buddha isn't a god so there's a strike there.
> Secondly religion revolves around a faithful bond, and Buddha said nobody should believe or follow his teachings out of faith, but rather looking at them for themselves to decide whether it's true for them or not.



Jesus isnt a god either


----------



## focus (May 12, 2016)

i worship the holiest of the holy, the best of the best, arianasus grandchrist.




tell me you didn't see this coming lmaoooo


----------



## sej (May 12, 2016)

I'm an atheist. I will not believe until there is solid proof.


----------



## seliph (May 12, 2016)

Gregriii said:


> Jesus isnt a god either



He's the reincarnation of God


----------



## Hermione Granger (May 12, 2016)

Agnostic

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sej said:


> I'm an atheist. I will not believe until there is solid proof.



That sounds like agnostic, not atheist


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 12, 2016)

Agnostic, since I don't really know what religion I am.  I'm leaning towards Buddhism or Paganism though.


----------



## Seroja (May 12, 2016)

Why is this not a private poll? Anyway, wow so many atheists here.


----------



## Nightmares (May 12, 2016)

Seroja said:


> Why is this not a private poll? Anyway, wow so many atheists here.



'cause I know what people who didn't comment chose aha


----------



## Celestefey (May 12, 2016)

Atheist. I don't believe in any sort of God. We live, we die, and that's it. Just nothingness after that.


----------



## CuteYuYu (May 12, 2016)

I'm Christian


----------



## tae (May 12, 2016)

i'm an atheist.


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (May 12, 2016)

Hard to say. I would be calling myself agnostic, but I recently lived with a hardcore bible thumper for a good four months and all of the bs they've pulled towards my family is making it really hard to keep a somewhat open mind towards religion. Even now that we don't live with her anymore, she still goes out of her way to annoy the crap out of my Mom and use my Dad. I could easily make a good five or maybe six paragraphs over how much of an insufferable idiot she is, but I'd rather not fire myself up over things that have long since passed.


----------



## Aronthaer (May 12, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> im nothing really :I im not ruling out the existence that some divine being created everything, but im also a strong believer in the big bang theory so honestly i dont know and tbh i dont care



I don't honestly believe that the Big Bang rules out the existence of a God, I do agree there is a lot of evidence towards a "Big Bang." 

Also, Nightmares, thanks for making this post. I was thinking of making it but I never got around to it.

Anyhow, I'm Christian. I believe in a God and an afterlife, and I believe that Jesus died for my sins and that I am a fallen being in need of forgiveness. That being said, I can't stand stuck-up Christians who believe they're better than everyone else. If you respect my beliefs, I will respect yours. Of course, I wish you were of my religion, but that's never a make-or-break thing with me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kaleidoscopes said:


> Hard to say. I would be calling myself agnostic, but I recently lived with a hardcore bible thumper for a good four months and all of the bs they've pulled towards my family is making it really hard to keep a somewhat open mind towards religion. Even now that we don't live with her anymore, she still goes out of her way to annoy the crap out of my Mom and use my Dad. I could easily make a good five or maybe six paragraphs over how much of an insufferable idiot she is, but I'd rather not fire myself up over things that have long since passed.



This is exactly what I'm talking about. Everyone assumes that Christians can't interact and behave like decent people because of these "bible-thumping" people who are judgemental and crap. It's blatantly unbiblical and I can't stand it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I'm not offended by games or books that incorporate "Gods". I know there are some Christians who refuse to read media with any sort of God or Gods and honestly I don't understand that. like, other religions exist lmao

If you have any questions about me and my beliefs, or would like to know more about Christianity and what it teaches, please send me a PM or VM. I would love to talk to you.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 12, 2016)

I believe in..
JOHN CEEENA 


Sorry. .
Im cristhian :v


----------



## Elov (May 12, 2016)

Atheist. But sometimes I feel like there's more to it with our souls. Like I feel like our body just harbors our souls and once our body dies, that energy from our souls has to go somewhere right? Perhaps a different plane of existence? (That might explain ghosts lol I don't know.) Other times I think our souls and body are intertwined and they both die together. I really have no clue, perhaps I'm agnostic leaning 95% towards atheism. Honestly I think I'm an atheist but with some doubts, because nothing is truly guaranteed until we experience it for ourselves.


----------



## Han Solo (May 12, 2016)

Atheist


----------



## ShinyYoshi (May 12, 2016)

I was raised in a Christian family. My parents took me to church when I was little but we stopped going after some time. Even when I was little, none of what I was being told sounded right and I just wasn't sure about any of it. Religion has always been weird to me and now that I'm older, I feel even weirder about it. I don't think I really believe in any of it, but I know if I told any of my family that, **** would hit the fan. Especially my grandparents. So I just pretend and go along with them or whatever because my feelings don't really matter as much compared to the way my whole family feels about me. 

I voted "other" because atheist hasn't really been a term I was comfortable with for some reason, but I guess I'm just non-religious.


----------



## Fleshy (May 12, 2016)

I'm agnostic


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (May 12, 2016)

Feminism AND Religion on tbt at the same time?

Oh man don't spoil me like this during finals week.


----------



## Crash (May 12, 2016)

i'm not really sure what i'd call myself, i just know for sure that i don't really ~identify with any religion so far. i guess i'm a pretty spiritual person, but i'm not really fond of most organized religions. i'm totally fine with other people being religious and believing whatever they'd like to, as long as they don't try to force it on others or use it as an excuse to hurt/attack people.​


----------



## Bowie (May 12, 2016)

nvll said:


> Buddhism isn't a religion. That goes @ OP as well.



Actually, it is technically a religion. It's just a different kind. It doesn't have a godly figure.

As for faith, faith comes from following the Buddha's teaching prior to discovering it for yourself. Faith is a huge part of Buddhism and is the basis of everything else that it is built on.


----------



## FanGirlCookie (May 12, 2016)

I'm an Athiest but I've been worrying about Hell and stuff recently.
Not going to be a Christian though.


----------



## ams (May 12, 2016)

I'm an atheist but I identify very strongly with the values that stem from my family's religion, with the exception of the inevitable prejudiced ones.


----------



## LethalLulu (May 12, 2016)

I personally have no religious affiliation, but I do believe in God and other things.  I am a very spiritual person.


----------



## Llust (May 12, 2016)

i grew up in a christian family, but even after several years, church is the thing i dread every week. i feel like i should have a say in what i am, but christian is what my parents want me to be, so i dont want to disappoint them and i just go along with everything. i'm not an atheist, i just think i have better things to spend my time on. people tell me to just pay attention and listen to what they say at church, but thats not the case. i find it dumb that we spent money on buildings and invested time into something that isnt even scientifically proven; something that's built up of passed up stories.


----------



## vel (May 12, 2016)

Buddhist.


----------



## jiny (May 12, 2016)

christianity


----------



## uwuzumakii (May 12, 2016)

The law says I'm Christian, I say I'm atheist. Also, I know there is an "Other" option, BUT WHERE IS JEDISM?!?! #HanSoloDies


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 12, 2016)

stardusk said:


> i grew up in a christian family, but even after several years, church is the thing i dread every week. i feel like i should have a say in what i am, but christian is what my parents want me to be, so i dont want to disappoint them and i just go along with everything. i'm not an athiest, i just think i have better things to spend my time on. people tell me to just pay attention and listen to what they say at church, but thats not the case. i find it dumb that we spent money on buildings and invested time into something that isnt even scientifically proven; something that's built up of passed up stories.



You definitely have a choice, but one thing I think people misunderstand is that going to church makes you a better Christian. While I'm sure God is happy when we attend, not going to church isn't going to earn you a spot in hell. So long as you accept Jesus as your lord and savior, you've earned your place in heaven. While Christianity does go much deeper than just that, you do not earn your way to heaven through works.


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 12, 2016)

I don't really know where I stand. My family isn't super religious or anything and we don't go to church but my grandma brings up god from time to time and we have a couple of crosses and jesus figurines in the house. I would say I'm non-religious but I believe in god though I just don't practice any religion.


----------



## riummi (May 12, 2016)

Agnostic


----------



## Hulaette (May 12, 2016)

nvll said:


> I'm agnostic
> 
> 
> 
> Buddhism isn't a religion. That goes @ OP as well.



I looked it up and you're right. Buddhism doesn't fit neatly into either category of religion or philosophy. When people asked Buddha what he was teaching, he said he teaches "the way things are." He said nobody should believe his teachings out of faith, but instead they should examine for themselves to see if they are true or not.


----------



## Joy (May 12, 2016)

I'm a Christian


----------



## N e s s (May 12, 2016)

Its not exactly a "religion", but i'm Buddhist


----------



## uwuzumakii (May 12, 2016)

N e s s said:


> Its not exactly a "religion", but i'm Buddhist



I'm pretty sure it's a real religion. It just doesn't have any "god" figure.


----------



## N e s s (May 12, 2016)

BluePikachu47 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's a real religion. It just doesn't have any "god" figure.



Yeah, being a buddhist all my life, i'm pretty certain it isn't a religion.


----------



## Bowie (May 12, 2016)

The Drepung Loseling Institute, a center for Tibetan Buddhist studies, practice and culture, fully accepts Buddhism as a religion. They state:

"Like all major religions, Buddhism contains an explanation of the origin of existence, a morality, and a specific set of rituals and behaviors. Buddhism presents a transformational goal, a desire to improve one's situation, and a distinct moral code."

That being said, I feel like it's up to individual Buddhists to decide for themselves whether it is or isn't a religion. For the record, I don't.


----------



## Hulaette (May 12, 2016)

Just because a group of people or a school view Buddhism as a religion it does not mean it has to be a religion all around the globe. Secondly Buddhism focuses on YOU as an individual, unlike every other religion that revolves around what a "God" says or does.


----------



## Bowie (May 12, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> Just because a group of people or a school view Buddhism as a religion it does not mean it has to be a religion all around the globe. Secondly Buddhism focuses on YOU as an individual, unlike every other religion that revolves around what a "God" says or does.



Couldn't agree more, but it depends on what you would define a religion as.


----------



## Red Cat (May 12, 2016)

Does Scientology really count as a religion? Also, what the hell is Zoroastrianism? I'm atheist, but the "Oops ignore this option lmfao" religion sounds interesting. Can anyone tell me what that is like?

Also, hell yeah to atheists outnumbering Christians 2 to 1 in this poll.


----------



## Hulaette (May 12, 2016)

Bowie said:


> Couldn't agree more, but it depends on what you would define a religion as.



Religion is when somebody says things and carries out actions based off of what another individual did thousands and thousands of years ago, no matter if if being was real or made up. The main focus is revolved around said God


----------



## Bowie (May 12, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> Religion is when somebody says things and carries out actions based off of what another individual did thousands and thousands of years ago, no matter if if being was real or made up. The main focus is revolved around said God



That's the focus of most religions, yes (particularly Christianity), but there are many religions and they're all different, some with gods and some without.


----------



## Aali (May 12, 2016)

Christian...?

I believe in God, but I'm a deist. Meaning I believe in God, but I believe God let's natural law take place.



Also I haven't looked at all of these pages but I'm shocked there hasn't been any fights


----------



## Hulaette (May 12, 2016)

Aali said:


> Christian...?
> 
> I believe in God, but I'm a deist. Meaning I believe in God, but I believe God let's natural law take place.
> 
> ...



Me too. I thought for sure some people were gonna get blasted, I was ready to get blasted but I'm surprised things took a different turn.


----------



## Bellrich (May 12, 2016)

I dont even know what I am tbh LOL


pls help i have religious identity disorder (Is this a thing?)
Someone explain what category i may fall in?

I do believe that jesus was born, and god is here watching over me. However i dont go to church, never read the bible, and i believe the big bang made our world, not god. I dont agree with some things in the bible, like how you can't get tattoos or things like that (just to name one), but i respect god and jesus and occasionally pray for myself and others, say an exam is coming up or life just isnt bein the best for me or others. My mom is the same, my dad is atheist, and my grandma from my mom's side is christian. (just naming closest family). She has teached my about christianity most of my life but sometimes i just dont agree with what she says but im scared to tell her.. does anyone know what category i may fall into?


----------



## uwuzumakii (May 12, 2016)

Aali said:


> Christian...?
> 
> I believe in God, but I'm a deist. Meaning I believe in God, but I believe God let's natural law take place.
> 
> ...



A fight seems to be imminent, however. Whenever there are touchy subjects like this, someone is sure to start an argument which evolves into the mods closing the post. It's happened before.


----------



## seliph (May 12, 2016)

Bellrich said:


> I dont even know what I am tbh LOL
> 
> 
> pls help i have religious identity disorder (Is this a thing?)



You could be agnostic, which is the "I don't know" of religions


----------



## Red Cat (May 12, 2016)

OMG, the OP forgot about Mormons. So disrespectful. There are tons of Mormons worldwide in Utah, so you can't just ignore them.


----------



## wassop (May 12, 2016)

catholic


----------



## debinoresu (May 12, 2016)

atheist, with the exception of pondering the very very very beginning of anything and how it happened


----------



## Cascade (May 12, 2016)

100% Catholic


----------



## Aali (May 12, 2016)

Aali said:


> Christian...?
> 
> I believe in God, but I'm a deist. Meaning I believe in God, but I believe God let's natural law take place.
> 
> ...



I would like to add to this. I just looked up agnostic and I might sorta be this.

Allow me to explain.

A lot of the time I find myself questioning my religion, wondering if there is a God or not, but at the end of the day I try to push it out of my head. If there is a god, I don't want to go to hell for not believing.


----------



## Mr. Cat (May 12, 2016)

Agnostic

- - - Post Merge - - -



nvll said:


> You could be agnostic, which is the "I don't know" of religions



I don't consider it the "I don't know" of religion at all. I don't know is just simply I don't know, but I guess I can understand what you mean.


----------



## meowlerrz (May 12, 2016)

I'm non-religious


----------



## seliph (May 12, 2016)

Mr. Cat said:


> Agnostic
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I mean it's technically the belief that no one can possibly know in terms of deities and whatnot but same ****


----------



## leftTBT (May 12, 2016)

---


----------



## Trundle (May 12, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> Atheist. I cannot believe in things that cannot be proven nor disproven.



You don't believe in anything other than the fact that you yourself are conscious? Interesting.


----------



## N e s s (May 12, 2016)

In all honesty while I don't believe in any god, i do think that theres much more than after we die. I personally think that after i die, i'll be like "damn, so this is what happens. I'll go do this i guess." I don't believe our brains just turn off and we just disappear, i just think that _something_ is going to happen after i die, i just don't know what.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, this video just makes me think further into this. There apparently has been multiple cases like this before.


----------



## Goth (May 12, 2016)

I honestly don't see why it matters since we are all people here and labels mean nothing but if you insist I'm atheist also someone sticky this thread so people don't have to keep remaking it plz


----------



## seliph (May 12, 2016)

L o t t i e said:


> also someone sticky this thread so people don't have to keep remaking it plz



If that was a criteria for a stickied thread then like 90% of the threads in Brewster's would need to be stickied


----------



## Tessie (May 12, 2016)

I'm not religious or follow anything, but I do appreciate & can see the beautiful side of most major religions that has helped many depressed/addicted/critical ill people actually find some hope in life.


----------



## Red Cat (May 12, 2016)

Tessie said:


> I'm not religious or follow anything, but I do appreciate & can see the beautiful side of most major religions that has helped many depressed/addicted/critical ill people actually find some hope in life.



And I can see all the wars and genocides and sexual abuses caused by the major religions.


----------



## Balverine (May 12, 2016)

I'm a Christian c:


----------



## Fleshy (May 12, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> And I can see all the wars and genocides and sexual abuses caused by the major religions.



Clearly the things you have mentioned are terrible and do often happen under 'religion' but I wouldn't say they are 'caused' by religion per-say. People who commit these crimes are usually just bad people using religion as an excuse/reason. Surely these bad people would still commit these crimes even if religion never existed?


----------



## Tessie (May 12, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> And I can see all the wars and genocides and sexual abuses caused by the major religions.



That statement is just an easy (and lazy) assumption. 
Contrary to that popular belief, religion is not the primary cause of war. Really, only about 7% of all wars in human history have been tied directly to religion.


----------



## Aronthaer (May 12, 2016)

Requesting retitle to "Is Buddhism a religion" hahaha

Jk, it does seem to be most of what you're talking about tho

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm really grateful for this thread. I was actually wondering if I was alone in my beliefs and it's such an eye-opener to see where everyone stands. love y'all


----------



## seliph (May 12, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> Requesting retitle to "Is Hinduism a religion" hahaha
> 
> Jk, it does seem to be most of what you're talking about tho



Literally no one mentioned Hinduism


----------



## Aronthaer (May 12, 2016)

nvll said:


> Literally no one mentioned Hinduism



I meant Buddhism lmao

I swear, that was an honest mistake. For those of you who are inevitably going to be triggered by this, I just mistyped lol. I know they're not the same, and their differences.

please don't kill me.


----------



## Yoshisaur (May 12, 2016)

Late to the party but I suppose I consider myself Agnostic.


----------



## Aloha (May 12, 2016)

Moshi moshi,Agnostic person here.


----------



## Oblivia (May 12, 2016)

This is just another (super friendly) reminder that posts such as "this thread needs to be closed" have no place here, or in any thread for that matter.  Just because a topic is controversial doesn't mean a closure is warranted so long as people can be civil, and things are fine as they stand.

Bottom line: report something if you think it needs to be looked into instead of posting things that don't contribute to the topic.


----------



## Jared:3 (May 12, 2016)

I find it sad how 40 people don't believe in God :|


----------



## Aronthaer (May 12, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> I find it sad how 40 people don't believe in God :|



That's the way it is. I too find it sad, but you have to remember that it's their personal choices and life experiences that led them to the decision that they made. I'll never stop spreading the Word, but I also would never force it on someone. people will believe what they believe.


----------



## Jared:3 (May 12, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> That's the way it is. I too find it sad, but you have to remember that it's their personal choices and life experiences that led them to the decision that they made. I'll never stop spreading the Word, but I also would never force it on someone. people will believe what they believe.



Yeah, but what happened to everyone believing him? I'm in the middle, I do, but then I dont


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 12, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> That's the way it is. I too find it sad, but you have to remember that it's their personal choices and life experiences that led them to the decision that they made. I'll never stop spreading the Word, but I also would never force it on someone. people will believe what they believe.



I found it really surprising when you consider there are a lot of religious people in the world. Then again, we can't say TBT is going to be completely representative of the 7 billion people on this planet.


----------



## Locket (May 12, 2016)

Agnostic.

I do not believe nor disbelief in a god, because we never really know what happens after we die, because nobodys been dead and stayed dead and then came back to tell us a story about it


----------



## Hulaette (May 12, 2016)

WARNING!! This video is meant to broaden your horizons. This is also meant for comedic laughs so if you're easily offended than do not watch it!!


----------



## zoetrope (May 13, 2016)

A lot of atheists here...

I lean towards Buddhism.  I study it but haven't really, uh, dove head first into it yet.


----------



## ok.sean (May 13, 2016)

I'm part of a book club that's been on the same book for thousands of years
holy holy holy
is the lord god almighty

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hulavuta said:


> WARNING!! This video is meant to broaden your horizons. This is also meant for comedic laughs so if you're easily offended than do not watch it!!



that guy seems awful passionate about something
he could solve
if he left 
if you are that set on having Alaa(h?) on your currency
move to Saudi Arabia
1. no more christianity
2. Alla money


----------



## Red Cat (May 13, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> Clearly the things you have mentioned are terrible and do often happen under 'religion' but I wouldn't say they are 'caused' by religion per-say. People who commit these crimes are usually just bad people using religion as an excuse/reason. Surely these bad people would still commit these crimes even if religion never existed?



I understand that religion has its good and bad parts. I agree that religion doesn't necessarily "cause" people to do bad things. As a matter of fact, people who faithfully follow religion as intended don't commit those crimes because their religion forbids it. When it comes to crimes by religious people, religion isn't the match but it can be the gasoline. Religion has certainly enabled people to commit horrific crimes that they otherwise wouldn't if they didn't have the safety blanket that religion can provide to shield them from consequences. For example, if any business had the institutional problems with sexual abuse that the Catholic church had/has, then most of the leadership would be fired and held legally accountable. But unfortunately, the pope is not treated like a CEO who is responsible for the organization but instead is treated like a holy figure who can do no wrong. That's really my beef with religion; I don't care if people believe in a god, but it bothers me when they worship _people_ who are supposedly messengers of their god. I mean, if you believe in a god who supposedly can communicate with you, then why do you need an intermediate person to tell you what God is thinking or what he wants you to do? I can't think of any religious text that tells you to do what people tell you to do and don't ask questions.



nintendofan85 said:


> I found it really surprising when you consider there are a lot of religious people in the world. Then again, we can't say TBT is going to be completely representative of the 7 billion people on this planet.



I'm not really surprised. Younger people tend to be less religious than older people and TBT users skew younger.


----------



## Stalfos (May 13, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> I find it sad how 40 people don't believe in God :|



I find it quite uplifting actually.


----------



## cornimer (May 13, 2016)

I am Christian.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 13, 2016)

Secular witch


----------



## Reindeer (May 13, 2016)

ok.sean said:


> that guy seems awful passionate about something
> he could solve
> if he left
> if you are that set on having Alaa(h?) on your currency
> ...


You missed the point. He doesn't want Allah on the money either, he's using it as an example to refute the "comedian's" claim.
The comedian's statement is that since atheists don't believe in God, having "In God We Trust" on currency shouldn't offend them. This Call of Dusty guy refutes it by saying that if it was changed to "In Allah We Trust" it would likely offend Christians, even though they don't believe in that guy.


*Edit:* Already voted, but I'll say it anyway: Atheist.


----------



## Trundle (May 13, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> WARNING!! This video is meant to broaden your horizons. This is also meant for comedic laughs so if you're easily offended than do not watch it!!



holy cow that guy is very mad and also generalizes all Christians


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 13, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> Yeah, but what happened to everyone believing him? I'm in the middle, I do, but then I dont


To ask, why are you sad about something you don't completely belief in yourself?

If what my R.E teacher said is correct... Well, I wouldn't not believe in something if I was literally _roasted_ for not believing in it (well, several kings and queens at least, I don't believe some cared particularly much?), it was very much shoved in your face and such, when that all dropped off and people learned about religion more thoroughly (They wrote the Bible in Latin, have fun with that.), people made more decisive decisions themself. At least, IIRC, maybe I'm some misinforming scumbag.


----------



## Bowie (May 13, 2016)

"I _am_ God"

– Divine, Pink Flamingos.


----------



## Aronthaer (May 13, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> WARNING!! This video is meant to broaden your horizons. This is also meant for comedic laughs so if you're easily offended than do not watch it!!



I can't stand either of the guys in the video. The Christian is one of those people who's actively attacking other beliefs passionately with no good line of reasoning (those kinds of people are the kind that give us a bad rep as Christians) and the other guy is getting so worked up over three words on his quarter.


----------



## Seroja (May 13, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> I understand that religion has its good and bad parts. I agree that religion doesn't necessarily "cause" people to do bad things. As a matter of fact, people who faithfully follow religion as intended don't commit those crimes because their religion forbids it. *When it comes to crimes by religious people, religion isn't the match but it can be the gasoline*. Religion has certainly enabled people to commit horrific crimes that they otherwise wouldn't if they didn't have the *safety blanket that religion can provide to shield them from consequences.* For example, if any business had the institutional problems with sexual abuse that the Catholic church had/has, then most of the leadership would be fired and held legally accountable. But unfortunately, the pope is not treated like a CEO who is responsible for the organization but instead is treated like a holy figure who can do no wrong. That's really my beef with religion; I don't care if people believe in a god, but it bothers me when they worship _people_ who are supposedly messengers of their god. I mean, if you believe in a god who supposedly can communicate with you, then why do you need an intermediate person to tell you what God is thinking or what he wants you to do? I can't think of any religious text that tells you to do what people tell you to do and don't ask questions.



I agree with most of your statement except for the two bolded parts.

1. Truly religious people won't commit crimes in the name of their religion ever. However, 'religious' people would and had done so. Meaning, they are just twisted, fcked up people who think of themselves as high and mighty, way above the 'less religious'. They use religion to control other people like some people use money to do the same thing. These people are sick in the minds. 

2. What safety blanket? Crimes are crimes and crimes that are committed 'in the name of' religion are even more so frowned upon by the followers of the religion. Those covering up thingymajiggy are just corruption/politics at play. Money, power, influence, religion-they are all tools for corrupt people to get things their way.


----------



## Piezahummy (May 13, 2016)

Looks like I'm the only muslim in here lmao .


----------



## Nightmares (May 13, 2016)

Piezahummy said:


> Looks like I'm the only muslim in here lmao .




Yayy glad there's someone here xD


----------



## Envy (May 13, 2016)

I'm an irreligious atheist.

I was raised as a Christian, but can't say I ever really had a belief for myself.


----------



## Honeybun26 (May 13, 2016)

I'm an atheist. I don't hate people that are religious or hate religions in general, it just isn't my cup of tea. I really like reading about different religions though. I think it's super fascinating.


----------



## etsusho (May 13, 2016)

Buddhism. There have been several instances where, when people found out, they felt they had to 'save' me or just yelled at me and told me I was going to hell for not believing in god. Craziness. I guess they meant well?


----------



## Truffle (May 13, 2016)

Where's pastafarianism? :/


----------



## Cory (May 13, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> WARNING!! This video is meant to broaden your horizons. This is also meant for comedic laughs so if you're easily offended than do not watch it!!



You just wasted a minute of my life. I though it was going to be intelligent.


----------



## Nightmares (May 13, 2016)

Truffle said:


> Where's pastafarianism? :/



Where's whut


----------



## Red Cat (May 13, 2016)

Piezahummy said:


> Looks like I'm the only muslim in here lmao .



Scientology has as many votes as Islam and Judaism in this poll...


----------



## Aniko (May 13, 2016)

I'm atheist but most of my family, friends and everybody in the city are Catholic.  I went to Catholic schools and my grand-mas and great aunts were very religious, but not the nuts kind. We had few nuns and priests in the family as well, so I grew up with crucifix and Jesus paintings all around me haha (that was scary...)


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 13, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> Scientology has as many votes as Islam and Judaism in this poll...



I was honestly not expecting there to be more Buddhists than Muslims.


----------



## Bellrich (May 13, 2016)

Aali said:


> I would like to add to this. I just looked up agnostic and I might sorta be this.
> 
> Allow me to explain.
> 
> A lot of the time I find myself questioning my religion, wondering if there is a God or not, but at the end of the day I try to push it out of my head. If there is a god, I don't want to go to hell for not believing.



Oh my lord you are the definition of me


----------



## Seroja (May 13, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> I was honestly not expecting there to be more Buddhists than Muslims.



Pretty sure there are more Muslims on TB; probably haven't voted or won't vote what with Islamophobia being a thing lately.


----------



## dierefuji (May 13, 2016)

I'm agnostic, it is the only religious ideology that makes sense.


----------



## Halloqueen (May 13, 2016)

I waver somewhere between atheist and agnostic. I was raised Catholic but abandoned the faith due to the hypocrisy of some of its followers.


----------



## marinamarina (May 14, 2016)

I am def agnostic, (tho people are always telling me it's the same as atheist, which to me it's not AT ALL!)


----------



## etsusho (May 14, 2016)

Just wanted to say, I've been Buddhist all my life as well, and I don't see how it isn't a religion. There are tenants to follow, meditations, holidays, etc. etc. Just because there is no god, doesn't matter. There are still teachings and beliefs involved.  

Surprised there's a Scientologist here. I've never met one before.
Anyone else see the documentary, Going Clear?


----------



## Yuni (May 14, 2016)

I guess, spiritually Buddhist. I value life and the basic fundamental rules. I just don't like being associated with the proud Buddhist people I come across which do the complete opposite or advocate that (was stuck with the group for about 8 years so I saw the dark side. People don't really practice what they preach so I don't know why they fling their religion around).

If there's one thing I don't necessarily agree with Buddhism... it's the lack of embrace of emotion.
I think experiencing emotion is a wonderful part of being alive, rather than reaching a state where you are unfeeling of it and cut yourselves off from having certain experiences- such as relationships for instance.

There will be always be more difficult times than happy blissful moments. It gives you something to work for, or some other part of you to grow (by yourself or with help from others). Isn't religion some kind of guide to live your life anyway? There's some good and bad teachings in everything, so might as well just take the good to better yourself.

Either way, I was already like this before I knew what Buddhism was. I'm not sure whether I would have changed if I hadn't been made to go to the buddhist youth club (I wouldn't be as bitter, if anything XD)...


----------



## Mash (May 14, 2016)

I'm a christian, I love God!


----------



## Brackets (May 14, 2016)

Atheist! I was brought up pretty neutral. Both of my parents used to be religious and became atheist, but they'd never preach anything anti-god to me, just let me decide for myself. And I've thought a lot about it and have never seen any reason to become religious - I guess being on the outside of it all, all the religions seems a bit incredulous to me, and especially since my country isn't particularly religious I've never felt pressured to be. And like, I'm happy in life living as I am, and think I'm a good person.

However I would never completely rule out the idea of some sort of spirit/creator (because after all, the universe is crazy and we don't know everything) but I definitely don't think any of the thousands of religions over the years have been the 'true' one.


----------



## Mints (May 14, 2016)

I was born and raised as a Christian. Also should Catholicism be an option to or is it just a branch from Christianity?


----------



## Nightmares (May 14, 2016)

Mints said:


> I was born and raised as a Christian. Also should Catholicism be an option to or is it just a branch from Christianity?



Yeah, it's just a denomination of Christianity, so I didn't bother putting it as a option


----------



## earthquake (May 14, 2016)

im muslim. r.i.p. theres only 2 of us??

- - - Post Merge - - -



Seroja said:


> Pretty sure there are more Muslims on TB; probably haven't voted or won't vote what with Islamophobia being a thing lately.



yeah tru...... tbh its p scary when  white ppl keep going "we'll kill u" and then expect u to want to be around them...


----------



## etsusho (May 14, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Yeah, it's just a denomination of Christianity, so I didn't bother putting it as a option



I've actually heard someone argue before that they were Catholic, not Christian. Haha. I asked if they meant Protestant. Nope.


----------



## r00st3r3 (May 14, 2016)

Satanist by choice... maybe if the dude existed but gotta say he seems like an alright guy. Is there a religion if you believe in everything? Or think that since our finite minds can't comprehend deity that all of the religions and belief systems are correct? I for one would have to say I have no freaking clue. But it is nice to think that someone has my back in this world. And I have gone through to many "coincidences" to think otherwise. I guess we will all find out when we are dead.... muhahahahaha... lol


----------



## Rabirin (May 15, 2016)

I'm agnostic, I'm not sure on the existence or nature of god, but I believe there is a great power or being out there. My grandma was catholic, but she wasn't all that insistent on my mother being raised catholic. From what I believe though, the majority of my family aren't religious.


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa (May 15, 2016)

Even though I don't have a religion, I would say I lean towards Christianity more because I do follow most of their commandments and I believe that something is out there that created the universe, but do not know what.


----------



## namiieco (May 15, 2016)

I don't have a religion, but I wouldn't consider myself as an atheist either.


----------



## mogyay (May 15, 2016)

i'm agnostic, i used to consider myself an (annoying) athiest a few years ago but certain things have simmered me a lot


----------



## N a t (May 16, 2016)

Non-religious living in non-religious house hold, but I have some Christian and Jewish relatives.


----------



## Peter (May 16, 2016)

Atheist I guess? I've been Christened but neither of my parents are very religious, and we don't practice religion or anything in my house


----------



## p e p p e r (May 16, 2016)

I'm non-religious.  I don't like calling myself an atheist because that's almost a religion itself - a lot of the atheists I know are so hard lined they are almost as bad as bible thumpers.  I've studied all the major religions and they are flawed & hypocritical.  I don't believe in an afterlife and any religion is a creation of man, but I do believe in being ethical - I just don't need any ancient text to dictate how I should live my life since I'm more ethical than most religious people I know.


----------

